# Moab! Gatherer/Hunter and Pritchett Canyon with the Norco Crew!



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Moab - Hunter Gatherer Pritchett - Oct 1 2007

Complete Story and pics here:
https://www.leelau.net/2007/moab2007_10/moabpritchett2007_10_01/

Day two had us riding in the same area but in totally different terrain. Such is the diversity of Moab. We hike-a-biked up Gatherer Canyon, along a rock ledge overlooking Hunter Canyon and back along a old road towards Behind the Rocks, the Pritchett Arch and back out Pritchett Canyon.

Once in Gatherer Canyon you start your trek up.









Once on a ledge we are able to traverse the canyon as I'm sure the ancient Fremonts did way back when they inhabited this place.










Normally this land is formed through the erosive forces of wind, ice and rain. Sometimes man must intervene.










Pritchett Arch - classified as a pot hole arch - carved by nature in Navojo Sandstone. You can see Dave by the large Juniper under the arch as I am riding up to the arch.










Did I mention the clouds? They weren't kidding. For the last hour we rode out in the rain. Fortunately we were able to get out before the sand turned to gumbo. The rock stayed pretty grippy even in the wet!

You can see the arch in the back as the top of the sandstone darkened with the rain. Everything turned dark and rich in colour the wetter they got.










The rain fell onto the top of the Sandstone monoliths, collected and concentrated down the waterfalls on the sides of the canyon. The desert varnish turned black and as the water made its way down to collect at the bottom of the canyon. The term 'wash' now held greater meaning to us as the water now collected at the bottom of the canyon while we were riding out.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the trail report! I've been to Moab quite a few times now, and ridden the Spring Race Loop and Amasa back in the general Kane Creek area, but have never done the ride you described. I'll have to check it out in the future.

It is really quite amazing what happens to the desert when the rain starts. I've sat under a rock ledge (back at the campground) and watched the waterfalls form on the cliffs across the way--seemingly instantaneously! On a scarier note, my husband and some friends actually got caught in a flash flood while camped in a designated campground near the mouth of a reasonably wide canyon (200-300 ft--not what I would expect to flash flood). They spent an hour in the rain on a rock above their tents, watching to see whether the flood would steal all of their camping gear. Fortunately, it didn't, but other campers did lose their tent and most of their gear. I have a lot more respect for rain in the desert now.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

You guys are a bunch of maniacs! (in a good way) I love riding Pritchett and Kane Creek on a motorcycle, but I'd never attempt that much sand on a mountain bike.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

we were going to camp the week we were there but the weather was really unstettled and we had the option of staying in a condo... 

We did camp out once when it was REALLY windy and our tents got blown around a fair bit... 

The weather there is something else! 

Connie, the sand wasn't that bad, it had some moisture in it even before it started to rain...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Brodiegrrl said:


> we were going to camp the week we were there but the weather was really unstettled and we had the option of staying in a condo...
> 
> We did camp out once when it was REALLY windy and our tents got blown around a fair bit...
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a good point - sand can be way, WAY better in some conditions that others. And we haven't done that full route- we always loop Kane Creek to Behind the Rocks to Pritchett. Though I remember Pritchett having some long stretches of sand towards the end. But if it was wet - that would actually be just fine, I think.

I don't mind short stretches or wet sand. But for instance, we all vowed we're never riding Poison Spider again. Uphill beach sand. Yuck - and it wasl like 100 degrees too... (But it's super fun on a moto...)

Or looping Sovreign on the ATV trail. Good grief. There's not even any sense in doing that on a moto. Miles of deep sand, when we could have just done the out and back on a sweet singletrack. I think that was actually the last time my husband and his friend insisted on looping a trail just on principle when it didn't sound better than just going out and back.

Anyway, it is always wild when you get caught out in weather in Moab! We've actually lost a tent. Not that it blew away - we staked it down really well - and it just ripped apart. Time for a new tent... Now when there's a chance of weather we head out for more sheltered campsites.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sept 30 - Amasa Back with the Norco Crew!*

Trip To Moab - Sept. 30 2007

Moab, the mountain biking mecca in the desert. Often we travel to Utah to ride with our friend who lives in Salt Lake City. SLC is usually the climatization, buying beer and starting point of our trips deeper into the desert. We often pass by Moab stopping for a day or two to get a red rock fix before heading east to Fruita or farther south to visit more of this vast desert land. While sitting in a bar in Vancouver and talking to Pete Stace-Smith who goes down there twice a year for the last forever I thought... hmmm practically a local. He could probably show us some cool stuff, and he did!

Amasa Back, Rock Stacker was our destination. Having ridden there back in 2003, we were looking forward to exploring more of this twisted desert land.

https://www.leelau.net/2007/moab2007_10/moabamasaback2007_09_30/


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

*Moab - Geyser Pass Oct 2 2007*

Complete story and pics here:

https://www.leelau.net/2007/moab2007_10/moabgeyserpass2007_10_02/

There are advantages with going to a new area with a group. Especially with a group of people from the bike industry! You can get the Shuttle Hook UP! On day two we got back to the condo early and wet. This gave Pete a chance to 'go into town'. While in town he went to Slick Rock Cycles to talk to Dave. Dave was going to do a ride the next day with a bunch of guys. Turns out the guys were Dave Turner, the Elusive John - the California DUDE who spends his time riding and building in Whistler AND Moab and some other hard core locals.










We are at a mere 10,000 or so feet riding through this mountain meadow.









The trails were muddy! At least we hope its just mud... There were a lot of cows in dem darn hills...
Once in the trees the trail is a bit drier.









The red rocks of Moab can be seen from the mesa.










The trail continues with great views of the Moab Valley.


















Pete rolls the red rock and pulls off a nose wheelie, really!









Looking back from wence we came.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

*bartlett wash*

https://www.leelau.net/2007/moab2007_10/moabbartlett2007_10_04/

Bartlett Wash is a compilation of Entrada and darker Navajo sandstone. Dinosaurs would have walked this land during the time when Jurassic seas laid the foundation of the the Entrada sandstone upon which we ride.

The road to the start of the trail takes us through the sandy wash to this parking area where you can also camp. It would not be advisable to drive this area during a rain storm!

All Italics from Edward Abbey - Desert Solitaire. because really, who could describe it better...

_
"Alone in the silence, I understand for a moment the dread which many feel in the presence of primeval desert, the unconscious fear which compels them to tame, alter or destroy what they cannot understand, to reduce the wild and prehuman to human dimensions. Anything rather than confront directly the antehuman, that other world which frightens not through danger or hostility but in something far worse-its implacable indifference."_




























_"God? &#8230; There is nothing here, at the moment, but me and the desert. And that's the truth. Why confuse the issue by dragging in a superfluous entity? Occam's razor. Beyond atheism, nontheism. I am not an atheist but an earthiest. Be true to the earth."_










_Wilderness is not a luxury but a necessity of the human spirit._


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

*Porcupine Rim*

Porcupine Rim. THE must do Moab Epic. We have done the Porcupine singletrack from Sand Flats road, actually we drove up and Lee got the car from the end of the trail while the rest of us sat in a coffee shop... The last few times we were in Moab we were unable to do the Whole Enchilada! ride for various reasons. Closures, snow the usual.

One of the goals of this trip was ride from Burro Pass -> Hazard County -> Kokopelli-> Upper Porcupine Singletrack/Lower Porcupine Singletrack AND the Porcupine Singletrack. The weather almost got us again! We could only do the ride from Hazard County. Oh well we still got in our 2075m of descending for 545m of climbing!

For Complete Pics and Story go here -> https://www.leelau.net/2007/moab2007_10/moabporcupine2007_10_03/










Hazard County.









The contrasting views are stellar, can you see us in the left corner!










The La Sals are starting to get further away.










Finally a stop for a snack at one of the many outcropped viewpoints of Castle Valley.









Cool slickrock boulder section stands in start contrast to the La Sals in the background.









I was able to ride the 2008 Fluid LT on this ride! Nice Bike! Perfect for Moab DH!









STEEP!



























2075m of descending, 545m of climbing - time for a beer!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Why is it that boys can't help spitting and throwing things off cliffs?

Nice shots, it doesn't look like Lee was all that bothered by his injury. Not that he showed it in Fruita, either.

Was really nice to see you two, hopefully we can see each other again sooner rather than later.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

amazing fotos sharon. Especially the one of you and Lee on the edge of the world, it's just breathtaking. Thanks for sharing your trip, you guys sure get around!
-julie


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

awesome riding with you! 

I'll have those pics up soon! 

I'm spacing them out... 

Lee is all about de-nial


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow! Those are really some great shots! Thanks for sharing. This one scares me a bit though.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

*Gold Bar - Portal*

Oct 5 2007

For more pics and story check out:
https://www.leelau.net/2007/moab2007_10/moabgoldbar2007_10_05/

Gold Bar Trail - We started with the climb up from Gemini Bridges along the Gold Bar Trail and down Portal. We rode with our friends from Whistler who we seem to meet in the most remote places! Our group of 12 moved pretty well.

Ho Hum, more stellar views of Moenkopi and Chinle sandstone skirting the base of the Wingate cliffs that surround us.









Arches National Park is East of us.









We arrive at the Kayenta ledges, let the fun begin! Brian and Kevin lead the way.









Most people come here for the technical descending... some come for the technical climbing!









Nice view! Good thing he has no depth perception!









Looking back at the 'trail'.









Looking across at the 'exposure' section.









Heading down!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Unable to miss the trip to Fruita we finally rode 18 road again!

The last few times we've come by this way the weather hadn't been cooperative and the rains prevented us from heading to this area.

We were able to hook up with Screampint who showed us how its done on her rigid SS!

for complete pics:
https://www.leelau.net/2007/moab2007_10/fruita2007_10_08/





































Thanks for the ride Sarah!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks for the photos. That was a fun day! Looking at the pics makes me want to go out there now; I was going to head out to Mack Ridge, but...


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> Thanks for the photos. That was a fun day! Looking at the pics makes me want to go out there now;


great day!

Looking at the photo's makes me want to go back there too... dry trails!

have fun!


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow...................wow...........................wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing those absolutely amazing pictures!


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Great pics and rides, Sharon. Geyser Pass will be on our list of trails to ride on our next trip to Moab.


----------

